# Schaltschrank: 16 und 25mm^2 auf Erdungsklemme



## maxi (18 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier gerade keine VDE zur Hand und wollte fragen ob ihr mir vielleicht bitte kurz nachkucken könnt.
(Glaube müsste Teil 470 der VDE0100 sein, oder in der VDE 0113 glaub teil 6.x oder 4.x was dazu stehen)

2 Motorlaeitungen, 7x16mm^2 und 7x25mm^2

An den Reihenklemmen wird die Erde für den Motor über eine dünne Klemmschiene (die Kupferschiene auf der die Reihenklemmen und Schütze etc. gesteckt werden)

Die Kupferschiene slebst ist mit 3 kleinen Blechschrauben auf eine lackierte Rückwand montiert.

Bisher habe ich immer die Erde ab 4mm^2 direkt zur Potentialschiene weitergebrückt und es auch noch nie anders gesehen.

Frage: Ist dies was ich hier an der Anlage sehe, 16 und 25mm^2 Erdung über die Klemmschiene, VDE konform? und welche VDE kommt zum tragen?


Wäre voll super von euch wenn ihr mir schnelle Antwort geben könnt.


EDIT: Hutschiene meinte ich, nicht Klemmschiene. Mir ist Hutschiene nimmer eingefallen und hatte gerade gegrübelt.


----------



## nade (18 März 2008)

Frage.. bist du nun im Schaltschrank? Wenn ja Norm auch keine bekannt, aber die PE Reihenklemmen sind "normalerweise" über die Trägerschiene/Hutschiene gebrückt. Meine aber das VDE nur eine Niederohnmige Verbindung des Schutzleisters vorschreibt, was ja da gegeben ist. Ok mag nicht sehen wie die Hutschine nach 800A+ Kurzschlussstrom aussieht...


----------



## maxi (18 März 2008)

Bin am überlegen,

das 16 und 25mm^2 geht auf die dünne Hutschine, dann über 2-3 kleine Blechschrauben auf eine lackierte Blechwand, über die halterung der Blechwand auf den Rahmen und dann mit einen *4mm^2* (Vorhin erst gesehen) auf die Potentialschiene.

(Dann waren auch noch bei 2 der Potentialklemmen je 2 Drähte angeklemmt! Falls das jemand liest und es nicht weiss, als Info da darf absolut nur immer 1 Draht pro Erdungs/Potentialklemme!)

Angeschlossen sind fette Asyncronmotore mit glaub 100A Absicherung die auch dazu noch im Wasser sitzen. Also mit 10-15 fachen Kurzschlussttrömen muss ich da gleub schon rechnen. Die 4mm^2 fackeln sicher sofort ab und machen schönen Schweissbogen und falls die dicke NH Sicherung noch ned kommt steht der ganze Schrank unter Spannung..

Die arme Sau die grad den Moment den Stahlschrank anfässt beim Kurzschluss 


Ich werd da besser einfach doch mal zumindest ein 16mm^2 zum Potausgleich legen.


----------



## nade (18 März 2008)

Also wenn würd ich sie als Durchgangsklemme nutzen. Zu der Erdung würde ich aber auch eine Kupferschine 30*20 oder was für maß die haben und mit Schrauben und Rinkabelschuhn reinverschrauben. Also die "größeren" Stromschinen.
Aber Maxi, du müßtest doch da wissen, das die Leitung 25² je nach Länge und Häufung bei 80A ende ist. Ok kann auch mehr sien muss ma gucken.
Und zu der Leitung zum Potentialausgleich steht glaub was in den TAB´s Größter Querschnitt aber mindestens... oder 35mm²


----------



## maxi (19 März 2008)

Ne mehr als 80A die LEitung ist in der Luft abgehängt und geht dann ins Wasser. Also die wird bestens gekühlt.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (20 März 2008)

Hi Maxi,

für Tragschienen/Schutzleiter-Sammelschienen gibt es die IEC60 947-7-2 /VDE 0611 Teil 3.
Darin steht, daß z.B. eine Hutschiene aus Stahl (35x7,5mm) :
Kurzschlußfestigkeit entspr. E CU-Leiter von 16 mm²
Kurzzeitstromfestigkeit (1s) 1,92 kA
Schutzleiter-Sammelschienen aus Stahl sind für PEN-Funktion nicht zulässig.

Darin steht, daß eine Hutschiene aus Kupfer (35x7,5mm) :
 Kurzschlußfestigkeit entspr. E CU-Leiter von 50 mm²
 Kurzzeitstromfestigkeit (1s) 6 kA
 Max. therm. Nennstrom bei PEN-Funktion 150 A beträgt.

Also geht eine Stahlschiene hier gar nicht und die CU- Tragschiene nur bis 150 A wenn sie vernünftig mit der PE-Schiene verbunden ist.

Das steht übrigens auch im Phöenix-Contact Clipline Katalog auf Seite 499
schön zusammengefasst.

Gruß FA


----------

